# Energy ESW-c10 vs Klipsch RW12d



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i currently own a Energy ESW-c10 but I can get a good deal on a Klipsch RW12d. I have not been happy with my Energy for my somewhat budget HT setup. I paid about 350 for the energy but I can get the klipsch for about the same price. I am thinking of picking it up and selling the energy on ebay.

what is the consensus on the Klipsch RW12d!

FSCHRIS


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Generally speaking, Klipsch is not known as being the best value available in subs... that being said, I've read some favorable reviews on their high end models, of which I believe the RW12d is one... I've not heard it myself.
I don't remember which Energy I auditioned, but it impressed me for what it was. All that being said, keep in mind Energy is a Klipsch brand...


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks, i decided to wait and get something else.


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

Good choice. You'd get annoyed with the port chuffing and plastic creaking from the RW-12d.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe it was the RSW I'd heard good things about...


----------

